# In a bad way tonight



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

Says basically how I feel at the moment. I found out acouple of days ago the stbx W car tore up and she bought a brand new 2010 car to replace. I know she doesn't have the money to put a down payment. But I sat back and realized here I am paying the mortgage and the bills ( we are seperated) on a brand new house that isn't even 7 months old) and I am stressing over refinancing it to get her name off. WTF is wrong with me? I have been needing new pants cause mine are falling off my ass due to being able to work out. I have been skimpy on grocery shopping and nitpicking any purchase I have made. God I am so pissed. It must be nice to just go care free while someone is trying to be a decent human being.


----------



## pochael (Apr 12, 2010)

I know how that feels.... But you need to forget about her. To help with that, there is a book that is called the love dare, you can get it anywhere. It will help you in a big way. It changed my life, you should really go get it.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Stop right there--what on earth do you care what she does? YOU are doing what you believe in--you are getting fit, buying a house. If these are not the things you want to be doing, then figure out what you do want, and go after it. 

"Decent human being" is in the eyes of the beholder, so please don't break your arm patting yourself on the back. You do not need to rescue her from the consequences of her own actions. Protect yourself to the best of your ability, but do not think of it as doing her any favors, 'cause she won't see it that way. 

If you want the house and see it as the best way to protect your credit rating or whatever, then buy it. Otherwise, get the paperwork going to make sure she pays her share until the house sells-even if you have to garnish her wages. Seriously. Don't be a martyr 'cause NO ONE else will care.


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

No sister im paying for the house and im not going after her for her share of it. I have been stressing and worrying myself over refinancing it. I realized I was attempting to rescue her by caring so much about her credit due to the house and what ifs. 

I just want to get rid of this worry. I will always be able to make more money to refi it. But I am just trying to be over and done with it. I don't care she bought a car. I care that here I am worrying about nothing that I should be.


----------

